# your most hated mac e/s?



## nursie (Apr 2, 2009)

not to be confused with the more nicely titled 'most overhyped e/s'....
i mean which one just looks like pure sh!t when it landed on your eyelid?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for me, texture. i LOVE neutrals browns golds etc. 
so i SHOULD like texture...but i applied it the other day to wear alone, and 
it's just such an orangey light brown yuk on me. and texture is actually what made me think to start this thread (and because i am generally a glass half empty type person, negative nellie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

i hate you texture! (but it's still in my stash just because, in case, you never know. i want it to change and be fabulous one day!)


----------



## rt66chix (Apr 2, 2009)

Texture is a really good crease priming color when blended in with a 224 brush. Try it. Love it. 
My most hated shadow is beauty marked. It looks NOTHING like what's in the container when its on the lid. Rant over.


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 2, 2009)

newly minted. you put it on, try blending... disappears. if you put it on a sticky base, it doesn't budge. and i have no fucking idea what to pair it with... it just sits in my m/u drawer. i wish i didn't buy it


----------



## slipnslide (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with Beauty Marked. Sketch is the same for me- I have to do so much work to make Sketch look good on me. For me, Sketch is a cool wine color that makes it look like I'm auditioning for the part of a zombie. The consistency of Gleam is hilarious. It should be so pretty, but it's tough because of its texture.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bitter is the one that I don't like. I did a St. Patrick's Day look with it and I had to pack it on so that color will show. I thought Bitter was going to be pigmented that I expected to be but I was wrong.


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 2, 2009)

French Cuff.  It blends to nothingness, chunky consistency, poor color payoff.  I thought it would grow on me.  It hasn't.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 2, 2009)

Idol eyes because I hate the blue reflect and consistency and Trax because it doesn't show up on me! I want to love it but it just turns grey and muddy on my complexion.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 2, 2009)

Trax. I hate it, worst ever.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nanagold and Newly Minted


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 2, 2009)

cosmic. it looks yellow on me. and not a cool yellow, a dingy jaundice yellow. but I keep it because it is in a pretty white container I think from the moonbeam collection.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 2, 2009)

I second French Cuff


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 2, 2009)

My most hated shadow is beauty marked. It looks NOTHING like what's in the container when its on the lid. Rant over.[/quote]
To get it as it look in the pan try a good sponge applicator to pack it on, works great for me.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Bitter is the one that I don't like. I did a St. Patrick's Day look with it and I had to pack it on so that color will show. I thought Bitter was going to be pigmented that I expected to be but I was wrong._

 
I use it with Pharaoh paint pot and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as eyeshadow that I hate.. Playfull, that one is always too cheer for my taste.


----------



## tremorviolet (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursie* 

 
_not to be confused with the more nicely titled 'most overhyped e/s'....
i mean which one just looks like pure sh!t when it landed on your eyelid?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for me, texture. i LOVE neutrals browns golds etc. 
so i SHOULD like texture...but i applied it the other day to wear alone, and 
it's just such an orangey light brown yuk on me. and texture is actually what made me think to start this thread (and because i am generally a glass half empty type person, negative nellie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

i hate you texture! (but it's still in my stash just because, in case, you never know. i want it to change and be fabulous one day!)_

 
Awww, Texture is one of my favorites, I use it almost everyday.  It looks really neutral on me (very fair redhead) when a lot of browns look too ashy and harsh.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_newly minted. you put it on, try blending... disappears. if you put it on a sticky base, it doesn't budge. and i have no fucking idea what to pair it with... it just sits in my m/u drawer. i wish i didn't buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My pick too.  I was hoping it would blend well with greens but it just sits and looks way too blue on me.  I should've returned it; it's the only shadow I have that I actively dislike.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 2, 2009)

Pink venus. Awful colour on me and looks bad with everything.


----------



## koukla032487 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Trax. I hate it, worst ever._

 
I know, Trax is possibly the worst mac e/s EVER. I could find a cheap covergirl shadow that is 100x better than that thing. MAC needs to discontinue it to save the sanity of other makeup shoppers that might accidently pick it up


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

idol eyes - chunky crap!
pink venus - oh why did i buy this?
beauty marked - i have absolutely no desire to ever use this color..


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

.. and nanigold. i only have it cause it came with the coc spiced choc quad but it's still rubbish!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 3, 2009)

My least favourite is Newly Minted. I can't get much colour payoff from it, it won't blend and the colour looks terrible on me. I tried to sell it once I realised this but no-one wanted it, which says it all!

I'm surprised that Bitter has been mentioned; until Eyepopping came out and bettered it, it was one of my most-worn shades. It's really vibrant  with Bare Canvas as a base. I also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trax as an e/s and as a liner. I usually wear it blended out into Playful, Da Bling or some other similar pink and lined with the pinkish pearlglide liner (forgtten the name, sorry). It's great with blue eyes.


----------



## nursie (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_idol eyes - chunky crap!
pink venus - oh why did i buy this?
beauty marked - i have absolutely no desire to ever use this color.._

 

oh my, i had forgotten about this one because it has been shoved in the back of my stash for so long. it looks HORRIBLE on me. i keep it because it's barbie and for no other reason, silly really! it is yuk


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 3, 2009)

PASSIONATE!! GROSS, so NOT passionate at all! I hate this colour, it made me look like I was sick! And for some people I've seen wearing it, they also look sick!  Blah.. Red shadows need to usually be more burgundy in colour, so not a TRUE red, otherwise they look ... Err...


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 3, 2009)

Dear Cupcake from Sugarsweet. It's a horrible e/s but luckily I found out it makes a great blush so it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## stickles (Apr 3, 2009)

Bang on Blue!  It's sooo pretty in the pan, but doesn't show up at all, so sheer and chalky


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 3, 2009)

Me no likey Club. 

I can't get it to stick on my lid


----------



## MissResha (Apr 3, 2009)

pretty much all of the colors from the Fafi Eyes 2 quad. was that a joke? like were they serious when they put that quad together? 

oh, and Sushi Flower. It's a very pretty color, but the payoff really sucks eggs.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_PASSIONATE!! GROSS, so NOT passionate at all! I hate this colour, it made me look like I was sick! And for some people I've seen wearing it, they also look sick! Blah.. Red shadows need to usually be more burgundy in colour, so not a TRUE red, otherwise they look ... Err..._

 
This colour works for me if I do not wear it on my lid.  If I wear a soft green or something complimentary on the lid and this in the crease, it's faboo


----------



## MissResha (Apr 3, 2009)

^^passionate strangely works for me too. i was nervous that it wouldnt but it shows up very well as long as i use painterly underneath lol


----------



## Frosting (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't hate it, but Club frustrates me.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

it's so sad that newly minted doesn't blend well... i thought it was just me! i love the colour but rarely wear it because it's so hard to work with!!

personally i hate juiced... i don't like really powdery texture to it - i swear i swipe my brush on it once and fall out is going all over the place because it's so crumbley! i don't know if it's just mine though...

i'm also hating my apres ski that i got from chill - talk about no colour payoff whatsoever! i have to use half a pan just to get enough colour on my lids! so sucky!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

I fuggen hate shroom.  It makes me look like I have ashy eye lids.  OMG! I love club! It looks great under a black base.  Give it a second chance lol


----------



## blackdahlia (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to agree with those who said pink venus.  This color never shows up on me. Even when i had the Charged Water.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 4, 2009)

i've noticed a lot of people have mentioned newly minted, i personally love that color. i use it on top of the moss scape paint pot and i love the way it looks.


----------



## cloudsweare (Apr 4, 2009)

^I love Newly Minted as well. 

Haven't find one I don't like yet. But, I do have a hard time picking up any color with Bitter. Have to swipe my brush a ton to get it to come out

Also. It doesn't look to good on me either.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 4, 2009)

pink venus, aria


----------



## elique_ang (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't stand nocturnal! I look at it in my palette and curse it out. I don't know why but we're not good friends.


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frosting* 

 
_I don't hate it, but Club frustrates me._

 
^^agree...I also dislike star violet because I can't get it to work for the life of me.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 4, 2009)

I HATE Kid. I bought it because an MA convinced me it was similar to Omega cause I was looking for a replacement and was in a hurry, so I bought it. It comes out orange on my skin and makes me look like a sickened junkie.

Great if I WANT to make myself look ill, tired and hungover *hahaha -_-;;;* but otherwise horrific.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 4, 2009)

Warm Chill and Gulfstream - I think they were from the Naughty Nauticals collection. They are lovely colors, but the color payoff sucks, the texture is chalky, and they basically disapper when I blend them. When I _can_ get them to work they look lovely - but they are such a hassle to work with!


----------



## thespry (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't generally like any of the lustres because of the small colour payoff and high fallout, BUT Idol Eyes looks awesome if I use it over the light blue shadestick (I think it's called Silver Bleu).


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't say I really "hate" any MAC e/s, although I do concur that the ones from Fafi (the yellow and green ones) were fug. What do you even do w/ those? Even with a base they just did not work! I agree that they were pointless. But I happened to love some of the other colors in those palettes, like the orange one (shockwave) and the all that glitters-esque one. Anyways, I think if you use the right tools, most of these e/s can turn out very beautifully.


----------



## sweeteternity (Apr 4, 2009)

I HATE Filament the most. I actually like a lot of lustres but this one = so much fail. It was one of my first MAC shadows years ago and now I just think "Why did I buy this?!"

I dislike Pink Venus, Newly Minted, and Jewel Blue also, thought Filament gets the #1 most hated slot.

To the OP: it's too bad you don't like Texture, it's one of my recent faves! However,I totally understand how people may dislike it because of the orangey-ness.


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 4, 2009)

Mythology, it was my first Mac eyeshadow.


----------



## thespry (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict09* 

 
_Mythology, it was my first Mac eyeshadow._

 
Oh no! I was just about to buy Mythology... why do you hate it?


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 4, 2009)

I couldnt make it work on me. It looked like I had a rash. Plus the color pay off was pretty poor.


----------



## geeko (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry i know many girls love club

But i hate IT. THE greyish brown duochrome makes me look bruised. BOO!


----------



## VioletB (Apr 4, 2009)

Filament, forgery, idol eyes, and any other lustres for that matter.  Since hate is such a strong word, they do look pretty over CCB's but who wants to wear ccb on their eyes all the time??  I heart newly minted.  Looks SO pretty with aquavert.


----------



## shootout (Apr 4, 2009)

Newly minted for sure!
I bring it out like once a month hoping that it ages well or something I guess.
But no, it looks like shit, every single time.
Do I return it? No.
Because someday, I will NEED an e/s that color.
I swear.


----------



## GirlyDork (Apr 4, 2009)

I absolutely HATE Passionate!!! No wonder it's called Passionate, because I HATE IT WITH A PASSION!!! Its payoff is pathetic and impossible to even layer, even when I use a good base and the 239 brush. It makes my eyes look bloodshot and irritated. My eyes actually do get a bit irritated from trying to pack on the color so much. Don't get me wrong, the color is pretty in the container, but it just doesn't work as an eye shadow, if ANYTHING.

Parfait Amour doesn't show up enough, either.

Stars N' Rockets has really lame payoff for such a beautiful color. I'm so glad MAC made Pink Pearl pigment. I need to get some of that stuff...

I really dislike all Lustre and Velvet finish eye shadows by MAC. A lot of the Mattes suck, too. However, not all of the Matte2s are terrible. (I love Post Haste, but I need to find out how to wear it...)


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 4, 2009)

An eye shadow that I dislike is plum pro shadow.  I have said it many times before but I would get more color for rubbing purple chalk on my lids.


----------



## USCgirlie (Apr 5, 2009)

Satin Taupe and Mulch both looked horrible on my NC35 skin, dark brown eyes. They made my eye area look dirty, as well as tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Too bad because I know that these are two very popular and well-loved colors...


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

I really hate Newlyminted. EWxGAZILLION. I also dislike Pen N Pink, it has no pigmentation what so ever. I kind of dislike Aquadisiac as well. I hardly use it.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 5, 2009)

I exponentionally hate Mythology. Worst buy ever. 
I dislike Da Bling, too "bubblegum" pink for my taste. And poor color payoff.
I dislike Creme D' Violet. Hard to blend IMO.

It's sad sbout other's hate for Nocturnelle and Texture. I <3 them.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 5, 2009)

probaly creme de violet. i need to a force an fotd out with that evil shadow lol. i think about ways to get it to look good all the time but i never try them because i know it will be a pain to wipe off because its such a bright purple. it's like bruise purple lol.

honey lust is beautiful but the freaking sparkles fall out like crazy.


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm beginning to hate paradisco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a shame because i LOVE the color, but it's practically invisible unless i use 9238493 layers over a really sticky base. and it crusts like craaaaazy


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate Kelly e/s (Pro).  I can't get it to work for me no matter what I try! Maybe it's the texture.  Plus on me, it looks very alot like Newly Minted (which I adore!).

Kick rocks Kelly e/s......KICK ROCKS!!!! (runs away crying)


lol....but seriously, can't stand it!

P.S.  My most hated e/s used to be Warm Chill, but now I use it w/ a damp brush over Greenstroke p/p.  LOVE!


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 8, 2009)

I personally hate Aquavert, yuck, so pastey on me, which is sad because it is actually a pretty colour. 

Any lustre e/s, will not even consider buying, so chalky and gritty, blech!

I really like some of the hated shadows here: Passionate <3 outer half of lid with chrome yellow inner half, blend and <3
Club works for me too, I love it to darken the outer V and crease when wearing neutrals and browns (as opposed to using carbon). I think it would wear well with humid, but have yet to try this to know for sure


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 8, 2009)

Filament e/s, glitter chunkys galour need I say more, yuk!!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 8, 2009)

Newly Minted suck balls. Pen N' Pink is pretty bad as well, but I don't hate it as much as I have Newly Minted.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a look using Passionate e/s and I had to do like 3 or 4 layers of it and the color payoff was horrible!! I don't know why I bought it since I've been wanting that e/s for quite awhile. I also dislike Dear Cupcake! Usually I don't have a problem with Satin e/s but this one had to be the worst! Poor, poor color payoff!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 8, 2009)

HONEY LUST!!! I'll see myself in a mirror and be like "Oh hello random unwelcome speck of glitter on my face, how did you get there? Oh right I had a brain malfunction and bought friggin honeylust!"

French Cuff: barely pigmented, crumply, does that weird crust over thing..I just have no desire to put that on my face.

Felt Blue: What is this eyeshadows purpose for life?!?!?!!?

Floral Fantasy: I only bought it because it was at a CCO


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 8, 2009)

trax. just can't use it & can't get rid of it either!


----------



## jayceegab (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Dear Cupcake from Sugarsweet. It's a horrible e/s but luckily I found out it makes a great blush so it wasn't a total waste._

 
i completely agree. no matter how i wear it i look like i have a rash on my lid???


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 12, 2009)

Chrome Yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It just will NOT stop crusting weirdly on me. It's so sad... because it's so beautiful. Good thing I found Bright Sunshine <333


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't posted in this thread. I usually try to make all e/s work regardless of the colour and the texture but I absolutely hate Sweet Lust! Annoying glittery mess!!


----------



## animacani (Apr 13, 2009)

Pink venus for sure!! HATE IT!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Apr 13, 2009)

satin taupe: horrible to blend, and makes my dark undereye circles look even darker! and its not because of fall out etc. and its in every freaking quad!!!!!!
woodwinked: terrible brown on me


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 15, 2009)

The only shadow I couldn't make work AT ALL: Mythology. Pretty coppery shade that fades to hideous pink. Applies chunky and unevenly. Couldn't get it to work!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2009)

I have this love/hate thing with Club.  I see people use it on the  FOTD and it looks amazing on them.  I want it to look like that on me.  I use it and it looks like a nasty rusting rancid brown and does nothing for my eyes.  Yet, I keep trying things under it to try to make it work.  (sigh)  

The MA said Club doesn't work for her either.  It's our undertones.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool Heat from the Cool Heat collection. It was a beeyotch to apply and blend and the color looks so weird when you get it on your eye.


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 15, 2009)

I just bought woodwinked because everyone raves about it.  I swear I look hung over when I wear it.  I just think it isn't a good brown for me.

Mythology seems to be a problem for so many people, but I absolutely love that e/s.


----------



## geeko (Apr 16, 2009)

newly minted is one of my fav teals from mac.

It is actually pretty pigmented...n appears true to the color in the pan when i used too faced shadow insurance under it.

i love newly minted...sad that some people hate it.


----------



## Exotica (Apr 16, 2009)

trax because it turns into a bruised looking hot mess 

fig 1 because after an hour it turns brown on me


----------



## trempot (Apr 16, 2009)

I couldn't find a use for Aquadisiac.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with creme de violet, I hate hate HATE this eyeshadow. I doesn't blend well for me at all nor show up.

I also don't like crystal avalanche, like what bloodmittens said about chrome yellow it applies all crusty on my eyes.


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trempot* 

 
_I couldn't find a use for Aquadisiac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it on the inner part of my lid and mythology on the outside corner, but I'd have to go check my colors to remember what I used for the crease and highlight.  I also lined my waterline with ud 24/7 electric and carbon below that and for a V.


----------



## Meryl (Apr 16, 2009)

Yogurt -- so dull and chalky.  I'm surprised it hasn't been discontinued.


----------



## andrrea (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_Warm Chill and Gulfstream - I think they were from the Naughty Nauticals collection. They are lovely colors, but the color payoff sucks, the texture is chalky, and they basically disapper when I blend them. When I can get them to work they look lovely - but they are such a hassle to work with!_

 
Me too!!!  Especially Warm Chill!!!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Apr 20, 2009)

Bitter.  I was seduced b/c the MUA at the counter looked HOT in it.  She was a dark haired beauty w/ an olive skin tone.  I, on the other hand, am a fair skinned, cool toned blond... what was i thinking????  it looks like poo on me.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nanagold and Newly Minted_

 
i've always wanted to try nanogold. never swatched it before but i thought it would be a nice highlight.

I hate chrome yellow and the coral pro colour because no matter the base they still changes colour.  I will beat them at their own game one day though!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2009)

i know i already mentioned newly minted however just to back up whay i hate it :

i thought i'd try it again yesterday because it looks like such a pretty green! but once again i was disspointed! i applied it all over my lid. then put a crease colour on and when blending newly minted blended off!! all you could see was a little bit of rollickin paint pot which is started with! what the hell?!


----------



## VioletB (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_newly minted is one of my fav teals from mac.

It is actually pretty pigmented...n appears true to the color in the pan when i used too faced shadow insurance under it.

i love newly minted...sad that some people hate it._

 

AMEN!  This makes me so sad as well.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i know i already mentioned newly minted however just to back up whay i hate it :

i thought i'd try it again yesterday because it looks like such a pretty green! but once again i was disspointed! i applied it all over my lid. then put a crease colour on and when blending newly minted blended off!! all you could see was a little bit of rollickin paint pot which is started with! what the hell?!_

 

Try it with UDPP or shadow insurance!!  I promise you will love it!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Try it with UDPP or shadow insurance!!  I promise you will love it!!_

 
Mark Reid Art - Kryolan Turquoise #TK2 (Powered by CubeCart)
Looks - Bright Green and Blue with Kryolan Palette #5308-SF

Kryolan TK2, is similar to NewlyMinted. It is slightly more aqua than NM, but it is soooo small. But Kryolan gives awesome pay off and doesnt crease compared to NM. And its cheaper and bigger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Well, I bought it at 7.00)


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_I know, Trax is possibly the worst mac e/s EVER. I could find a cheap covergirl shadow that is 100x better than that thing. MAC needs to discontinue it to save the sanity of other makeup shoppers that might accidently pick it up_

 
Wow. Trax is one of my fav. MAC eye shadows. It looks great on deep skin tones, IMO.

I hate Retrospeck.


----------



## joey444 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love retrospeck!  It's like a perfect gold color on me.  I also love bitter, I'm surprised so many people hate it.

I hate Falling Star (I look sick in it), Sable (haven't been able to pair it with anything that makes me look decent!), Sweet Lust, Woodwinked (such a pretty color that just doesn't work for me) and Cosmic.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate Trax with a passion!! It just doesn't work for me and it has no color payoff whatsoever. Ugghhh..hate that damn thing.


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Idol Eyes


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 28, 2009)

when i saw the thread title beauty marked popped into my head.
it was my first ever MAC eyeshadow and i ran right back to urban decay for a good 2 or so years after that! it does not look as pretty when you are wearing it! i can pack it on and get color pay-off but it's still not the same


----------



## LipglossLover13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Beauty marked - eurgh. Just makes my eyes look bruised.

Idol eyes - terrible, low pigmented, sparkly bleh (must have a problem with lustres as im not a big fan of aquadisiac either)

Newly minted - I dont *hate* this eyeshadow, thats unfair, but its so pigmented I dont know what to do with it.

Creme de Violet - Little colour payoff and so hard to blend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 xx


----------



## sugarbunny (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_My most hated shadow is beauty marked. It looks NOTHING like what's in the container when its on the lid. Rant over._

 
ok, granted, beauty marked looks like total sh!+ if you just stick your brush in it and stick it on your face. i totally agree with that. BUT! if you use a black base (i use loreal HIP cream shadow paint in steely), it looks JUST like it does in the container. however, i don't usually use it like this. i use it almost daily with a transformer (i use too faced liquif-eye), as a liquid eyeliner, and it is fierce. its really intense, and has that red-shimmer undertone... i get TONS of compliments on how beautiful my eyes are when i wear beauty marked as a liner. if you have it, and its just sitting around, i would def recommend trying this! you will love your beauty marked again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you won't be regretting that purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, i would say the only mac shadow that i have that i don't have a good use for is fab n flashy. i really actually have NO IDEA why i ever bought it. not very versatile.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_Warm Chill and Gulfstream - I think they were from the Naughty Nauticals collection. They are lovely colors, but the color payoff sucks, the texture is chalky, and they basically disapper when I blend them. When I can get them to work they look lovely - but they are such a hassle to work with!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Cool Heat from the Cool Heat collection. It was a beeyotch to apply and blend and the color looks so weird when you get it on your eye._

 
Amen to Warm Chill, Gulfstream, and Cool Heat! Gorgeous shades, but I've worn them once since last summer because the payoff sucks, and once you do get it on, you better hope it's where you want it (especially with Cool Heat) because it's not budging. Boooo!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_I really hate Newlyminted. EWxGAZILLION. I also dislike Pen N Pink, it has no pigmentation what so ever. I kind of dislike Aquadisiac as well. I hardly use it._

 
Try packing Pen N Pink on with the 227 (or similar brush) over Vanilla e/s. It never worked for me until I tried it like that, but now I can use it. Before it was just pink poo.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 30, 2009)

It's hard to think of a MAC eyeshadow that I hate, but if I had to pick, it would be Bold As Gold from the Fafi Eyes II quad.  It's bold as NOTHING.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Amen to Warm Chill, Gulfstream, and Cool Heat! Gorgeous shades, but I've worn them once since last summer because the payoff sucks, and once you do get it on, you better hope it's where you want it (especially with Cool Heat) because it's not budging. Boooo!_

 
I had no problem with Gulfstream, which is strange. The entire Cool Heat collection had like, no color payoff whatsoever. Which sucks because the colors were so beautiful.


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Apr 30, 2009)

i second dear cupcake.  I hate it and why did i buy it.  I look like i have pink eyes.  Gross! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Dear Cupcake from Sugarsweet. It's a horrible e/s but luckily I found out it makes a great blush so it wasn't a total waste._


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I had no problem with Gulfstream, which is strange. The entire Cool Heat collection had like, no color payoff whatsoever. Which sucks because the colors were so beautiful._

 
heheh, is it weird that I'm hurt when ppl don't like the eyeshadows I love?? I bought every single eyeshadow that came out with Cool Heat. Blue Flame, Climate Blue, Gulf Stream and Solar White have amazing colour payoff. I use them over Painterly most of the time. Cool Heat e/s has ok payoff but is kinda chalky and Warm Chill has smooth texture but is a very light colour. I wear it over either Cash Flow or Greenstroke and then it's nice...try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone has to yet convince me on Sweet lust. The most useless eyeshadow ever made
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why the heck did I buy it??


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Bronze. After using it more, it makes me look sick and like I was crying. It never seems to blend well either. I realllly wanted to love this.

Nanogold. People look great in it but it never shows up on me.

Trax. It never blends well and doesn't show up. I love how it looks in the pan, though.

This is a p/p but I really hate Bare Study but the girl I sold it to LOVES it so who knows.

I'm sure there's more but I can't think right now.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 30, 2009)

NEWLY MINTED!
I like the color but the texture is the worst and I'm a fan of Matte.
I gave it away to my friend and she even said it sucked.


----------



## cetati (May 1, 2009)

I really can't get club or Stars n Rockets to work for me.


----------



## lollipop_lovin (May 1, 2009)

I usually end up loving the eyeshadows I start out hating.
I used to hate Paradisco and Parfait Amour because of their color payoff, but I figured out how to use them. Now I think they have the perfect amount of pigmentation and I wouldn't want them any other way.
But I will always hate Sketch. eww.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Bang on Blue!  It's sooo pretty in the pan, but doesn't show up at all, so sheer and chalky_

 
I HATE this eyeshadow. Hate ...


----------



## BeautyizPain (May 1, 2009)

well any lustre formula except Tempting because of the horrible formula..I hated Trax as well and i know i might be crucified for this but i haaate Satin Taupe....it made me look like i had a bruised eye..not a Taupe color at all on me..showed up a yucky purplish dirty color..i swapped that right away..


----------



## *K_87* (May 1, 2009)

I hate Honesty. No colour payoff whatsoever on me.
For those of you who hate paradisco, try it as a blush, it looks lovely!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 3, 2009)

i HATE Lusterleaf....that is a fallout glitter bomb ..i don't even know why i bought...oh wait it's green..i am forced to buy every green e/s i see .lol


----------



## caramel_geek (May 3, 2009)

Nanogold. I know there are ppl who loves it, but I hate it. A LOT. That's like the only e/s that I regret buying.


----------



## tepa1974 (May 4, 2009)

I can't think of any e/s that I truly hate (although there are many that I don't reach for) but I just wanted to give a tip about using Newly Minted.  I'ver never tried this but I saw someone on Youtube do this:

Scratch off some of the e/s and add some kind of mixing medium to it (should be a paste-y consistency), put that on the eyelid as a base (wait a few seconds for it to dry a bit) and then pack the e/s on the lid (on top of the "base").  

The "base" should help with the color pay off of the eyeshadow.  Hope this helps!


----------



## yepanotherone (May 4, 2009)

beautymarked

(actually i really have a problem with frosts getting hard and difficult to work with)


----------



## driz69 (May 5, 2009)

Honeylust is the worst. I'm sick of fallout.


----------



## gildedangel (May 6, 2009)

Pink Venus for me. I have never gotten along with MAC's lustre eyeshadows, but even the glitter doesn't show up on me!


----------



## -.LadyKay* (May 6, 2009)

Mystical Myst. It makes my eyes look flat.


----------



## kayley123 (May 6, 2009)

*sigh* I JUST found the first e/s that I haven't liked...Tete-a-Tint.  It's a horrible orangey color on me...it looks horrible.  I LOVE the texture, the matte2 shadows are soooo nice...but this color sucks!
Anybody have some suggestions for what to do with it?


----------



## Liz2286 (May 6, 2009)

I hate Gleam and Filament. They're just to glittery and have very little color payoff. 

I don't really like Club and Sushi Flower. I use them on rare occasions but I'm not a fan of them.


----------



## wifey806 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_*sigh* I JUST found the first e/s that I haven't liked...Tete-a-Tint.  It's a horrible orangey color on me...it looks horrible.  I LOVE the texture, the matte2 shadows are soooo nice...but this color sucks!
Anybody have some suggestions for what to do with it?_

 
"what to do with it?" lol... sell it to me?! (J/k my dear Mods, I know soliciting outside of the swap forum violates the TOS, but this was tooo easy ;P  )

I use it as my lid color on nuetral days, but i'm NC45. maybe wash a shimmery p/g over it (like Pink Bronze)..? I dunno...


----------



## viola84 (May 7, 2009)

I dont like parfait amour, it look high pigmented, but on my eyes it dissapears!, I'm an nc 42 btw so maybe im to dark dunno


----------



## tokidoki1825 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_Nanogold. I know there are ppl who loves it, but I hate it. A LOT. That's like the only e/s that I regret buying.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree! It looked so, so nice in the pan, and it just does NOTHING for me.


----------



## Karen_B (May 8, 2009)

I don't really hate any of my eyeshadows, most of them I can make work. But there are a few that have just proven impossible.

Bold as Gold from Fafi eyes 2 - unusable. I normally don't have that much problems with lustres, but this just won't stick to my eyes.

Flourishing. I can't get this to work for me, it just doesn't suit me.


----------



## wifey806 (May 10, 2009)

Phloof! is a little too metallic and opaque for my liking


----------



## Sashan (May 10, 2009)

Stately Black. I find it very difficult to work with and not much colour pay off.


----------



## jen77 (May 11, 2009)

Idol Eyes- this one does absolutely nothing for me

Not particularly fond of Honey Lust or Club


----------



## cloudsweare (May 12, 2009)

I forgot how much I dislike French Cuff too. Mythology, even though it's still a lustre. Is much better.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 12, 2009)

Right now, I think the worst might be... Arena.  It's not bad, but that's because I've weeded my collection of the bad ones.

The worst ever purchased?  Honey Lust.


----------



## amyzon (May 12, 2009)

Shroom is the worst eyeshadow evras... I could rub my brush in it for half an hour and I'll never pick up enough for it to show up!!!  

Pink venus sucks... Da Bling looks like shit on me... Come to think of it a lot of MAC's pinks look like shit on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and I can't believe I haven't seen Swimming mentioned yet... THE HORROR...


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 23, 2009)

Coppering! Looks so pretty in the pan & swatched on the hand but on the eyes it made me eyes look red & bloodshot. Not a good luck. 

I used to hate Gleam as it has no real color payoff. It works as a good highlight when you don't want that much color.

Trax, it makes me appear bruised. I'm however holding out that I can get it to work.

I have a pretty good deal, if a color doesn't work for me it usually does for my mom. So I either trade her or use it to pay off what I owe her lol.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate trax it makes me look like i have dirt on my eyes.lol such a shame cuz it looks sooo pretty in the pan!!


----------



## TSIZ (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey girl, wanna give your nanogold and newly-minted a new home?


----------



## TSIZ (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nanagold and Newly Minted_

 
OOPS.

forgot to "QUOTE"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please see previous post!


----------



## TSIZ (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TSIZ* 

 
_Hey girl, wanna give your nanogold and newly-minted a new home?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
(and MODS, please know: I say this tongue-in-cheek, as I don't want to upset anyone for dissing the rules of SPECKTRA...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## stacyadams (Jun 25, 2009)

Honesty eye shadow. barely any color payoff and too glittery. yucky!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 26, 2009)

I really hate Mythology...one light sweep of my brush and that sh*t is all over the place. Ugh. It's just not worth the effort for me. ...I'm really sad to see beauty marked on here so much...I don't use it TOO much on my lid, but I use it in my crease a lot, and it's absolutely, aside from Blitz N Glitz, my favorite liner EVER. Dry or wet, I love love love LOVE beauty marked as a liner.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 26, 2009)

For those who hate Trax try using a pink eyeshadow first underneath as a base to lay Trax over.

Jewel Blue has no color pay off if you use a regular brush but if you use a sponge applicator you will get the color pay off


----------



## xNatalieNoelle (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Me no likey Club. 

I can't get it to stick on my lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try using it with blackground p/p or minted eye khol pencil. Both of them really make the green duochrome stand out! 

I actually have a video tutorial for it ( i know this isn't the video tutorials thread but, oh well haha)  YouTube - Club Duochrome Makeup Tutorial

Hopefully you can find use for it now!





For my least favorite shadow...PURPLE HAZE. horrible payoff. just. horrible. It makes me sad because my favorite color is purple ( which is why I bought it in the first place haha)

Anyone have any tips on how to make that show up, aside from packing it on like crazy?


----------



## xNatalieNoelle (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Coppering! Looks so pretty in the pan & swatched on the hand but on the eyes it made me eyes look red & bloodshot. Not a good luck. _

 
I love coppering with cranberry eyeshadow and sketch in the crease. That tones down the crazy bloodshotness haha.
Hope that helps.


----------



## xNatalieNoelle (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_I really hate Mythology...one light sweep of my brush and that sh*t is all over the place. Ugh. It's just not worth the effort for me._

 
    I like to put a medium brown color in the crease and put mythology over it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2009)

Zeal and Full Flame.  They suck!  No color payoff, not even with the white Chromaline.  What a waste of $$$.


----------



## outinapout (Jun 29, 2009)

At the risk of being lynched- Gesso. It's just so not what it should be. I needed it last minute for a shoot- called and asked for a matte opaque white and this is what they gave my fiance when he picked it up. I ended up using Ben Nye Cream Foundation in white and setting it w/ colorless powder. I can use Gesso as a blender, but honestly, a clean brush would be almost as effective. 

BTW, anyone stuck w/Beauty Marked check out Jennac0re on her website or youtube, she uses it lots and it always looks awesome- I was actually planning on buying it after seeing her looks!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 29, 2009)

I recently bought RetroSpeck. It looked so great in the store, I loved it.
Took it home and...yuck! Totally different color...barely any color payoff at all, on me


----------



## kathyp (Jun 29, 2009)

Hands down, Sushi Flower. Gorgeous in the pot, but makes me look inflamed.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_Hands down, Sushi Flower. Gorgeous in the pot, but makes me look inflamed._

 
Dear Cupcake does this to me.  I can't get that color to look good.


----------



## Teagan :) (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *viola84* 

 
_I dont like parfait amour, it look high pigmented, but on my eyes it dissapears!, I'm an nc 42 btw so maybe im to dark dunno_

 
if you think you're too dark for it, try using a really light cream base ! like luna CCB , or Bare Study p/p - even NYX Jumbo pencil in milk ! I did that on my friend who is about an NC 37 / NW 37 , and it worked really well


----------



## Teagan :) (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont really hate them, I mean I can make them work, but Starflashes suck for the most part... flaky, and glittery - I need a really sticky base to get them to stay on my lid.
Annoying shadows, but workable.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 29, 2009)

i strongly dislike woodwinked - the colour just looks off to me


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 30, 2009)

Idol Eyes - the texture is so flaky


----------



## henrieta (Jul 8, 2009)

pink venus!!! poor colour pay off and horrible texture!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i strongly dislike woodwinked - the colour just looks off to me_

 
I totally agree! I absolutely LOVE it on other people, especially on my nc40 best friend but on my skin it looks like tarnished jaundice.


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 22, 2009)

French cuff (eww) and stars n rockets. Everyone loved it, but when I put it on, it makes me look like I was punched in the eye.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *USCgirlie* 

 
_Satin Taupe and Mulch both looked horrible on my NC35 skin, dark brown eyes. They made my eye area look dirty, as well as tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Too bad because I know that these are two very popular and well-loved colors..._

 
really?!  I also use NC35 and mulch is my HG, I've been using it for 7 years now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Yogurt -- so dull and chalky.  I'm surprised it hasn't been discontinued._

 

agreed!  i have it in my Too Dolly HK palette and i feel like it was a waste of space.  they should have put something else there


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 24, 2009)

....


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 24, 2009)

I definately could have gone without buying Vex. Color payoff sucks if it's used alone.

HOWEVER- It looks pretty rockin' over Blackground p/p.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

hands down mine is Orange
I hate Orange with a passion, I don't use it


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 24, 2009)

Bamboo. Mine is hard and I have to scrape it get a color pay-off. I know it is matte and I can deal with the rest of my mattes but this, NO.


----------



## Cherrymint (Jul 24, 2009)

Honey Lust!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG!!!! Not much color pay off, applies unevenly even when blended, and wayyyy to chunky/glittery. I use it as a MSF!


----------



## Nicala (Jul 24, 2009)

Newly Minted = HORRID!
The pigmentation of it sucks, even if you pack it on and blend another color in the crease it completely disappears. I can't ever figure out what to wear it with. Waste of money to me, IMO


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_i strongly dislike woodwinked - the colour just looks off to me_

 
Same here. I love the way it looks in the pan but on my eyelid it looks terrible (although I did my friend's eye makeup the other day and on her it looked gorgeous - she's much darker than me though). I keep using it over and over hoping for different results, but each time I am dissapointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe I'll just stick to using it on my friends, instead of on myself.

Another one I don't like is Pollinator. It is such light color, it hardly shows up on my skin, it's just not what I expected at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 28, 2009)

lol I think I may be the only person here that actually likes Trax! But I agree with Beauty Marked. I never use it because it's just not what I expect it to be! Such a bummer!


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 28, 2009)

I have Retrospeck and I probably should've passed on it - I never use it!  The glitter is too chunky for me!


----------



## x_ladydanger (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't have many but I got Electric Eel not long ago and it doesn't look like it does in the pan at all. Not impressed!


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh man, I wish every post came with pictures. 90 % of all the colors you're talking about I have no idea what they look like... I'm such a newbie, hehe


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

Honey lust, the finish is lustre and when I apply it, I have it all ove my face, more than on the lid.


----------



## Jacklynuh (Aug 31, 2009)

Beauty Marked! Looks BEAUTIFUL just as an eyeshadow, looks nothing like it when you swatch it. What a shame.


----------



## esmey (Sep 6, 2009)

newly minted e/s! ugh!


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 11, 2009)

Warm Chill - it's such a pretty seafoam-y green in the pot, but has very little color payoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gleam - another really pretty color, but takes layers and layers to actually show the shade that matches the pot! Otherwise, it's just a layer of sheer glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably due to its Lustre finish...lustre pigmentation usually isnt as good as other finishes


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't get blues to work for me but I always seem to buy them after seeing looks online, thinking I can make them work.  not so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Hated:*
All of the Cool Heat blues
Electric Eel
Bang on Blue
Clarity
Beautiful Iris (can't make it work for me)
Haunting 
Beauty Marked (was not able to apply properly but I will try again- still have hope)
Nanogold (was ok, but if I apply too much it becomes a gross pink glitter mess)
Artifact paint pot (not a shadow but it made me look sick and evil)
Bright Future (poor color payoff for me)
Vibrant Grape (didnt look so good on me and poor color payoff)
In the Gallery Quad (perhaps I'm just not a purple gal either)


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelydisarray* 

 
_lol I think I may be the only person here that actually likes Trax! But I agree with Beauty Marked. I never use it because it's just not what I expect it to be! Such a bummer!_

 
No, I LOVE Trax!! It does have to be packed on a little to get the true payoff, but it's so yummy in the outer v with a wash of gold all over the lid!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afloresm13* 

 
_Warm Chill - it's such a pretty seafoam-y green in the pot, but has very little color payoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I have to agree with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The gold pearl is hardly visible in the pot, but when you put it on, it's more gold than seafoam green. It looked decent over NYX Horse Raddish pencil, but I'll have to do it again because I tried it pretty halfheartedly. I was really disappointed in Warm Chill, but I haven't given up yet! My quest for a seafoam green (not aqua) shadow continues!!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 12, 2009)

Trax
Newly Minted
Vex
Yogurt (is this REALLY a color??)
Zeal

I rarely use club but I think I'll experiment with some of the ideas here - like putting it over Blackground p/p or see what else I can come up with.


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Soba and Passionate. Ugh they are awful on me!


----------



## Sass (Sep 20, 2009)

Currently it's Crest the Wave...doesn't come out very yellow, but it does come out a light yellow.  And trying to build it up = chalk.  I worked the heck out of it today and I made it work - actually got lots of compliments on it.  I still don't like it.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vesperholly* 

 
_Oh, I have to agree with this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The gold pearl is hardly visible in the pot, but when you put it on, it's more gold than seafoam green. It looked decent over NYX Horse Raddish pencil, but I'll have to do it again because I tried it pretty halfheartedly. I was really disappointed in Warm Chill, but I haven't given up yet! My quest for a seafoam green (not aqua) shadow continues!!_

 
yep i agree about warm chill too! looks lovely in the pan but on me it doesn't really show up at all. sometimes i've even used it as a highlight because it's so freaking pale!!!


----------



## kyuubified (Sep 20, 2009)

Beauty Marked was so disappointing. I wanted NARS Night Fever but it was LE, so I decided to get Beauty Marked because I heard it was a dupe. It is terrible.


----------



## Lucas123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Pollinator.
I just can't get the color to show, ugh.


----------



## scarlettholly (Oct 6, 2009)

violent grape looks like a bruise on me, and night manoevres is the bruise a few days later... sweet lust is so pretty in the pan but I have no idea what to do with it. I actually like gleam though!


----------



## scarlettholly (Oct 6, 2009)

oops, just realised that I freudian slipped on vibrant grape calling it violent. there's that bruising again....


----------



## ledisxo (Oct 9, 2009)

yogurt.


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 10, 2009)

all lustre eyeshadows look horrid on my and you cant see them and that stuff gets everywhere, im starting to fall out with the matte's too


----------



## Hippobon (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Me no likey Club. 

I can't get it to stick on my lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
try something black as a base, i use black eyeliner(i use black russian) as base first, it looks great


i don't really hate any mac shadow

but i dislike:
french cuff, ibeautiful color but...texture is weird,chunky


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 29, 2009)

i hate suspicion! it's not at all how it's described, it's supposed to be black with gold specks WHERE are the gold specks?! it looks like a dark muddy brown, i found a real black eyeshadow with real gold flecks with amazing pigmentation and amazing gold glitter by ruby cosmetics, what i expected suspicion to be. i dont like forgery, please dont kill me guys!!! but i just cant get it to adhere its frustrating so i use white frost instead!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 29, 2009)

i also wish soba looked on my eyes the way it looks in the pan it's such a pretty light brown all shimmery then it goes on completly colorless.


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_I know, Trax is possibly the worst mac e/s EVER. I could find a cheap covergirl shadow that is 100x better than that thing. MAC needs to discontinue it to save the sanity of other makeup shoppers that might accidently pick it up_

 
I love Trax! I think the color is great, not the best payoff but its not that bad I guess.
One I wish I never bought is Honesty. I am NC20 and it still hardly shows up on me, when you try to blend it with other colors it disappears and it causes SO MUCH FALLOUT!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

i love trax too! i'm hating on juiced right now... i find it hard to blend and it's quite powdery so i get it everywhere!


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 1, 2009)

The more people I see that hate Trax, the more I want to try it...  because I like some of the other hated eyeshadows.

I had a MUA recommend it to me at MAC and I said "No way, I've heard it's terrible" and she got really insulted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Whoops.

I'm still glaring at Honesty Lust in my palette, haha.  Such a glitter bomb.


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 1, 2009)

I WAS going to say Beauty Marked was my most hated, but I was able to get it  to work into a Halloween look (I was a vampire this year). Now I guess I can call it 'most disappointing' because I would have loved it more if it actually provided the color that it looks like in the pan.


----------



## Jishin (Nov 2, 2009)

stately black. It looks so gorgeous in the pan, but it has like NO colour pay-off, really. I just put it on top of my eyeliner now, so I can you use it anyway =(


----------



## 2Fruits (Nov 2, 2009)

I hate newly minted, trax AND YOGURT (the name really turns me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## SparklesLuvsMAC (Nov 2, 2009)

For me it has to be Lightfall (shadowy lady Quad & In The Gallery Quad) because of its chalkiness and zero colour payoff.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh man...so many people posted colours that I love! Trax was actually my VERY first eyeshadow from MAC - I loved it...I'm on my second pan. Although I think I might've gotten a bad batch the second time around because it just doesn't go on the way I remember [colour wise].

My most disliked eyeshadow would probably be Vibrant Grape, Lime & Parfait Amour all for the same reason - it feels like they don't blend well and to build up colour - it takes a lot of effort and you really need to pack it on.

I can also relate with Beauty Marked in terms of colour on the lid vs/ colour in the pan....I was a bit disappointed but I still love the colour. I use it as a darker crease [V] colour instead of a black...Carbon and Black Tied are sometimes a bit too dark to do the job I want to do.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 6, 2009)

Mythology just sucks IMO! I tried it and it looked so lousy on my eyes :/


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

For me it's Juxt. It looked so pretty and when i first started my e/s collection, I had to have it.. Talk about poor color payoff, I was disappointed!


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, I love Newly Minted. I hated it at first and then, for whatever reason, thought to use it with NYX Milk as a base, humid in the crease, and another matte as a highlight. I get tons of compliments on it. 

My most hated eyeshadow would have to be Romping. It is a crazy bright fuchsia weirdness--I don't remember buying it. Maybe I was in a fugue state? My goal this year is to figure out how to use it. Somehow.


----------



## Karmandine (Jan 8, 2010)

Parfait Amour. I got it for Christmas and was excited to try it because it looks so lovely in the pan, but the colour payoff just isn't great. :/


----------



## kiss (Jan 9, 2010)

Plumage, love the color but its a bitch to blend.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i love trax too! i'm hating on juiced right now... i find it hard to blend and it's quite powdery so i get it everywhere!_

 
I've used Juiced all over the lid, and then went over it w/ plumage as as sort of dark green/blue smokey eye. I know it sounds weird, but it looks good! Try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the eyeshadows that I wouldn't mind getting discontinued:
-Idol Eyes
-Mythology
-Filament
-Retrospeck
-Honey Lust
-Honesty

These are like pure chunk particle glitter and NO color. I don't like em at all!


----------



## Door (Jan 9, 2010)

I was going to write that I don't hate any of my MAC e/s, because I don't have that many and I try to select only colors that look good on me and goes with my exsisting e/s collection. 

BUT, I have to say that I could live without Nanogold (from spiced chocolate quad) and Tickles (from take wing quad). Both are lustres with super poor color pay off. 

After reading a tip from Specktra (use lustres with Fix+), I can now use both e/s.


----------



## ShockProof (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually like Beauty Marked, unlike a lot of you, but I use it as the black color in smokey eye looks with purples or plums. Passionate works well for me too. I pack it on though for an opaque true red color, which I know is not everyone's look.

I hate Satin Taupe. *gasp*, I know. Applied heavily it's just ugly on me, blended out it looks like reddish grey sludge.


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 11, 2010)

Sushi flower..shows up on everyone but me not matter what paint pot or base i use


----------



## Caderas (Jan 15, 2010)

i reallllly don't like Greensmoke!  it came in my student kit, but what a waste.  a undefined green color that's a glittery fall out bomb on my face.  downgrade MAC!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 23, 2010)

i hate most of the lustre finishes.


----------



## January (Jan 23, 2010)

Retrospeck, I've had it forever and never found a way to use it. When I swatch it on my hand I'm just turned off. My friend picked it up for me in place of a shadow I wanted that they were sold out of.


----------



## Poesy (Jan 23, 2010)

Trax is also one of my most hated.  

And I'm afraid to even say this, since I know it's a lot of people's favorite, but another most hated for me is All That Glitters.  Just looked horrible on me.


----------



## Salynn (Jan 25, 2010)

Newly Minted (so chalky) and Chillblue (hard consistency).


----------



## obscuria (Jan 25, 2010)

Maira's Magic (aka Maira's Mood). It is a pretty color but its color payoff is terrible. I have to spend forever just to get the color to show.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I really hate Venus. Ugh, it's such a bad color. It's so...boring.
It's not shiny enough.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i hate most of the lustre finishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree.
I can't stand the texture.  Yuk.

I also don't know why "Tempting" is loved by many.  I got rid of it so quick. 

Also hated Purple Haze, Nehru, Perfait Armour, Juxt.


----------



## Kitsunesunset (Feb 5, 2010)

pink venus, lotusland, velvet moss and floral fantasy. ugh.


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 6, 2010)

got to be idol eyes hate the es so much


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 17, 2010)

i really don't like bright future, vibrant grape, and expensive pink...yet I bought it 2x...go figure


----------



## cloudsweare (Nov 16, 2012)

French Cuff.

  	Fall out everywhere.

  	Also....

  	Pen n' Pink (I trashed it....seriously, it was that bad)
  	Black Tied
  	Vibrant Grape


----------



## lmcmullen (Nov 17, 2012)

I hate Blackberry. Sheer, dry, chalky, aggravating.

  	I was lucky enough to read here before I bought a lot of MAC, so I learned from all you ladies to stay away from most lustres....


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

Another vote here for lime.  Disappointing color payoff.


----------



## sereagoso (Nov 17, 2012)

I really dislike Idol Eyes & Pink Venus... Idol Eyes has too much fall out and not enough payoff, and Pink Venus just makes me look sick


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 18, 2012)

MissResha said:


> oh, and* Sushi Flower*. It's a very pretty color, but the payoff really sucks eggs.


  	Agreed!

  	Sushi flower, Carbon, Shroom are the worse MAC e/s ever!!!


----------



## geeko (Nov 19, 2012)

Slip pink sucks... makes me eyes looks like I just cried BOOO... such a pity. looks so pretty in the pan.


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

i hate any red or copper colour. makes me look like ive cried!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 12, 2012)

Most disappointing--Idol Eyes.  Maybe I should try again now I know to use a base and pat it on and I got one used so maybe someone ruined the finish but I swapped that sucker away.  So pretty in the pan.  So meh on the lids.

  	Most hated--Ego (the Starflash one, not the Peacocky one) great pigmentation, very blendable, gorgeous mid tone neutral pink, true to pan color, and made my eye look like a bunny rabbit with pink eye.  So unattractive I had to swap it.  It was a little too blendable, all the fall out irritated the shit out of my eyeballs and then I really had pink eye, not just looking like I had it.  Serious bunny rabbit city pink eye.

  	Runner Up Most Hated--don't excommunicate me or anything but I love the Naked Lunch color but it was a hot shimmery mess on me and looks like total fish scales--emphasized every crepey skin contour and crows foot on my eye.lids  I rename it Regurgitated Lunch.  Seriously ugly on me which sucks because I love the color, the duochrome, the finish and all that.  But I am not trying to look like the CryptKeeper.


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 22, 2012)

I think anything Lustre sucks...but I may be wrong because ever since I first bought Swimming, I've avoided lustre finishes ever since.

  	Oh! And MAC's mattes. I've used mattes from Sugarpill and they blend BEAUTIFULLY, but I can never work with mattes from MAC like Newly Minted or Fig 1 >_<


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Dec 22, 2012)

Passionate, I hate this e/s!!! Its stiff and has horrible pigmentation.


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the name is Moss (forgive me if I'm wrong). It's a dark green color....I received it as a gift a like 4 years ago and HATE IT!  I cannot get it to blend well for the life of me   It sits in my collection and never gets used.


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 7, 2013)

For some reason i really cant stand silver ring


----------



## sayah (Jan 11, 2013)

Mythology! So beautiful though.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 11, 2013)

Satin Taupe! Makes me look like I have been hit in the face.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

I hope nobody gets mad at me for this but i hate forgery...too much fall out and just all around messy for me anyway.


----------



## kittenish (Jan 14, 2013)

There are eyeshadows I hate just for it's color like Electra, Swish, Tilt, Winkle I also hate when the color is beautiful but the texture sucks BeautyMarked, newly minted, forgery, teal. I have Electric coral pigment from pro which I find pretty lame.  I'm also pretty bummed about the color payoff from the prolongwear eyeshadows.


----------



## Mac4Megan (Jan 28, 2013)

Green smoke- can't get it to show up, just leaves a green glittery tinge to the lids, in a very bad way Violet trance- beautiful vibrant purple in the pan, ZERO color payoff, I even scraped off the top layer, tried using it wet, dig my brush in and get virtually no color. I would just through it in the trash but the color is so pretty I can't part with it.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Fabulous&Fierce said:


> Sushi flower..shows up on everyone but me not matter what paint pot or base i use


  	^ I HATE SUSHI FLOWER
  	its literally CHALK imho


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 30, 2013)

Mac4Megan said:


> Violet trance- beautiful vibrant purple in the pan, ZERO color payoff, I even scraped off the top layer, tried using it wet, dig my brush in and get virtually no color. I would just through it in the trash but the color is so pretty I can't part with it.


  Pretty much the same story with me. Beautiful colour in the pan, but it sucks. So dry, and no matter how much I load my brush with it, it won't go on. I don't quite have the heart to toss it, though.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 30, 2013)

For anyone who complained about Mythology, French Cuff or even Pink Venus payoff quality, try using LA Splash Base/Sealer under them. The difference is amazing!





  	French Cuff on the lid





  	Heatherette Trio, with the infamous Pink Venus. The glitter didn't show up in the pic, though.





  	Mythology on the lid.

  	LA Splash used for a base in these 3 looks. Wish I had found this stuff sooner.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Feb 1, 2013)

MiCHiE said:


> For anyone who complained about Mythology, French Cuff or even Pink Venus payoff quality, try using LA Splash Base/Sealer under them. The difference is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Fabu!
  	I'm so about to buy that on ulta! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kinakins (Feb 20, 2013)

I got Vibrant Grape from Style Warriors and it was horrible. I just threw it away. I could literally rub my finger or brush in the pan for an hour and pick up absolutely nothing. I even scraped off the first layer to see if that would help. Nope. Same thing with Atlantic Blue.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

Honesty. It looks beautiful in the pan but on my eyelids, it's a horror story. It ends up looking like a washed out, uneven gray colour. It's so strange. And I've tried to wear it with different bases but nope, it just doesn't work.


----------



## akphanngam (Mar 27, 2013)

sketch just bleehhh i have tried different looks with it too....o well such a pretty color in the pot


----------



## MakeupSnob44 (Mar 27, 2013)

Patina :l it doesn't even show up on my lids


----------



## powderprincess (Mar 27, 2013)

MakeupSnob44 said:


> Patina :l it doesn't even show up on my lids


  I love Patina!  I wear it in the crease with Mac vanilla pigment or shroom on the lid.  I'm NC 20 or 25 though.  It was one of my first shadows to hit pan on.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 28, 2013)

MakeupSnob44 said:


> Patina :l it doesn't even show up on my lids


	Patina is one of my favourite eyeshadows! That absolutely sucks that it doesn't work for you


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 29, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Passionate, I hate this e/s!!! Its stiff and has horrible pigmentation.


  	I hated this too.  I also have Post Haste which is similar in color but a much better texture/color payoff.


----------



## kittenish (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't like much of the lustre finishes. Except for Aquadisiac, Retrospeck, Mythology, Juiced (r.i.p).


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 2, 2013)

claralikesguts said:


> newly minted. you put it on, try blending... disappears. if you put it on a sticky base, it doesn't budge. and i have no fucking idea what to pair it with... it just sits in my m/u drawer. i wish i didn't buy it


  	yes yes yes! What a fail of an eye shadow!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 4, 2013)

Mystical Mist. It's such a gorgeous colour that I bought two of them, only to discover the first time I tried it that I am horribly allergic to it. I spent nearly two weeks with my eyes and the skin around them horribly swollen and the skin dried out and cracking  It took a month before I'd recovered completely.


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 9, 2013)

As much as I don't want to admit it, Contrast. It's such a pretty midnight blue in the pan... But it just looks almost black on me.  too harsh for a daily look. I keep it hoping I'll find some use for it or I'll put it on and it's magically much prettier. But never is. Ugh.


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 9, 2013)

Wah double post. My bad!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2013)

missmeghan said:


> As much as I don't want to admit it, Contrast. It's such a pretty midnight blue in the pan... But it just looks almost black on me.  too harsh for a daily look. I keep it hoping I'll find some use for it or I'll put it on and it's magically much prettier. But never is. Ugh.


  How are you applying it and what kind of brush(es) are you using?  The problem sounds like one I had with NARS Night Porter - the more you rub or blend it in, the more black or muddy the color appears.


----------



## missmeghan (Apr 9, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> How are you applying it and what kind of brush(es) are you using?  The problem sounds like one I had with NARS Night Porter - the more you rub or blend it in, the more black or muddy the color appears.


 MAC 239 (I think) patting it on, various RT brushes swiping, every method I can think of. No matter what I do it just looks dark and disappointing


----------



## Claire Voyant (Apr 9, 2013)

For me, it would have to be Goldenrod.  I wanted a yellow to lightly dust over darker browns to wake them up.  Total fail . . .looks like a yellow cab.  Anyone have some good ideas for Goldenrod?


----------



## ashnicole88 (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate Motif and Club. Also not a fan of Swiss Chocolate or Bisque. Motif was just disgusting, not pigmented whatsoever and barely showed up on my skin. I returned that one. I loved the color of Club, but after a few hours it completely disappeared from my lid, you couldn't tell I had even put it on at all. Swiss Chocolate and Bisque are just not pigmented enough for my liking (Bisque kind of blends in with my skintone).


----------



## Claire Voyant (Apr 17, 2013)

ashnicole88 said:


> I hate Motif and Club. Also not a fan of Swiss Chocolate or Bisque. Motif was just disgusting, not pigmented whatsoever and barely showed up on my skin. I returned that one. I loved the color of Club, but after a few hours it completely disappeared from my lid, you couldn't tell I had even put it on at all. Swiss Chocolate and Bisque are just not pigmented enough for my liking (Bisque kind of blends in with my skintone).


  Seriously?  Club and Swiss Chocolate are two of my favorites . . .I've only ever worn them layered though.


----------



## ashnicole88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes, seriously lol. I would put Club all over my lid and a few hours later it looked like I had never put any eyeshadow on at all. I got KVD On the Road from Sephora and its perfect. Way more pigmented and doesn't fade. Maybe I should try Swiss Chocolate with on the road, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 29, 2013)

My most hated eyeshadow from mac is bitter. I can't get no type of pigmentation from that color what so ever. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 29, 2013)

I hate any lustre shadow...they are the WORST shadows to work with. Swimming was one of the first shadows I purchased from MAC, maybe 5 years ago and I never bought another. That one doesn't even have a dent in it.


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 29, 2013)

Rubiez said:


> I think anything Lustre sucks...but I may be wrong because ever since I first bought Swimming, I've avoided lustre finishes ever since.
> 
> Oh! And MAC's mattes. I've used mattes from Sugarpill and they blend BEAUTIFULLY, but I can never work with mattes from MAC like Newly Minted or Fig 1 >_<


  	lol! my story with Swimming...exactly!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 29, 2013)

leahrenae said:


> I hate any lustre shadow...they are the WORST shadows to work with. Swimming was one of the first shadows I purchased from MAC, maybe 5 years ago and I never bought another. That one doesn't even have a dent in it.


  	I wore Swimming about a week ago and liked it a lot. Mine is old. I've hardly worn it though. A color similar to Swimming that's not a Lustre finish would be NYX's Kiwi.


----------



## makeba (May 11, 2013)

I can not give any more love to mythology. It's a bit of a mess to work with


----------



## Taupelove (May 30, 2013)

Tempting looks so horrible on me. Makes my lids look drrry


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Jun 17, 2013)

My hates are.. Trax, Sweet Lust and as much as I want to like them...  Retrospeck and Idol Eyes.  These were all some of my very firsts and i just stare at them now... 12 years later.  I know a ton of ppl don't like the lustres.. I get it but definitely find them easier to work with when you use a paint or paint pot first.. they just 'stick' and the pigmentation looks better.


----------



## matchachoco (Jun 22, 2013)

Goldenrod - I build and build and get no color from it. Same problem with Sunny Spot. I had such high hopes...


----------



## boujoischic (Jul 2, 2013)

Nylon that crap is just so frosty and shimmery. Pieces of it keep chipping off so it gets onto my other shadow that are in the same palette.


----------



## hollied3 (Sep 8, 2013)

I cannot stand Soba!! I tried to use it all over the lid, 1/2 the lid, in the crease and  mixed with other colors. It looks like I used wet sandbox sand!! I was able to return it for Star Violet, which is my new Fave!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 8, 2013)

Zingy I wanted it to be the pretty blue in the pan. it always turns green on me that sucks


----------



## califabulous (Sep 8, 2013)

akphanngam said:


> sketch just bleehhh i have tried different looks with it too....o well such a pretty color in the pot


  I certainly bought a dud initially.  It was so pretty on everyone else but on my...barely any color.  I finally realized and exchanged it for a new one and it's like butter!  Hardly have to dip my brush in it for great payoff....


----------



## IHughes (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not very happy with Shroom, it seems to have hardened in some places and I can't pick up any of it at all!!


----------



## matchachoco (Sep 9, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I'm not very happy with Shroom, it seems to have hardened in some places and I can't pick up any of it at all!!


 Have you tried scraping the top of those parts off? Is the stuff underneath still good?


----------



## IHughes (Sep 9, 2013)

I will have to! It just seems a shame to scrape it, I've never done that


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 9, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I will have to! It just seems a shame to scrape it, I've never done that


  I was going to suggest the same thing.  You'll get much better color payoff once you do.


----------



## Wolverina (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh man- I don't hate an e/s because it isn't my color, I hate the underperformers. Number one on this list is Groundcover from FF. I don't know if they imprinted them too hard, but there is NO pigmentation to be achieved. Scraping, wetting, cajoling = nada. Pink Slip also belongs in this House of Horrors.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 9, 2013)

Lately I am hating Hepcat. Lovely color and name but no pay off. Utterly disappointed.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

I hate Sugar Snack from the Shop & Drop-palette.  The colour is ugly and the texture is chalky.  I was very disappointed with Beauty Marked. It´s so beautiful i the pan, but not really on the skin...*sigh*  I really like Trax, though. It´s actually one of my favorites! It works really good on me (with a good primer, ofc!)


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't hate any mac shadows but Honeylust disappointed me, too glittery with no colour payoff.  Sorry Honeylust......xo


----------

